# A Hike to Yellow Creek Falls



## natureman (Oct 11, 2016)

Yellow Creek Falls is located near Robbinsville, NC. It is a beautiful 1/3 mile hike through the dense forest along a cascading creek.
 <p>.</p>


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 11, 2016)

Another neat one.


----------



## natureman (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you very much.


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 25, 2016)

stunning as usual


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Oct 25, 2016)

Well done.
Makes me want to sling a small spinner in that water.


----------

